# Urdu: نشاندہی



## teaboy

Can someone please explain the use of *نشاندہی* in this sentence:

*گھریلو مچھر (ڈینگی) سے  بچنے کے لۓ ضروری ہے کہ اس کی نشاندہی کی جاۓ۔*
Gharelu macchar se bachne ke liye zaruri hai kih us ki nishandihi ki jaae.

At least I'm pretty sure the word is nishandihi -- the writing was so tiny!


----------



## Qureshpor

"nishaan-dihii karnaa" means, in the context "to point out", "to locate".


----------



## teaboy

So,_ to be spared from/protected against domestic mosquitoes (dengue), it is necessary they be pointed out_??

This is from a public service advert in the newspaper courtesy of the Punjab Health Dept/ministry.


----------



## marrish

You are right the word you are asking is _nishaan-dihii_. _Nishaan-dihii karnaa_ means here: to name the characteristics, describe; to point out; to indicate; bring to light, identify.


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> So,_ to be spared from/protected against domestic mosquitoes (dengue), it is necessary they be pointed out_??



No, not quite. I was (possibly mistakenly) thinking about locating the source/place where they are breeding (drains/ponds). But, here more likely meaning is "to identify". It depends what the next sentence is. You have closed our eyes and have placed an object in front of us. It could be anything!


----------



## teaboy

Sorry -- didn't mean to blind you!

Here's the whole paragraph -- and the ad is about dealing with water sources of mosquitoes:


موسم برسات کی آمد کے ساتھ ہی ڈینگی  بخار کے پھیلاؤ میں اضافہ ہو گیا ہے۔ گھریلو مچھر (ڈینگی) سے بچنے کے  لۓ ضروری ہے کہ اس کی نشاندہی کی جاۓ۔ ڈینگی کالی اور سفید دھاریوں والے ایک  خطرناک قسم کے گھریلو مچھر کے کانٹے سے ہوتا ہے۔​


----------



## Qureshpor

Now you are talking!!

is kii, ya3nii is buxaar kii nishaan-dihii kii jaa'e.

That's how I am reading it.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Now you are talking!!
> 
> is kii, ya3nii is buxaar kii nishaan-dihii kii jaa'e.
> 
> That's how I am reading it.


Most definitely!


----------



## teaboy

I'm not seeing that.  I don't see how the nishaan dihi is referring to the fever in that sentence.  Please explain further...


----------



## marrish

teaboy said:


> I'm not seeing that.  I don't see how the nishaan dihi is referring to the fever in that sentence.  Please explain further...



Here is my attempt to explain it.

The word _dengue ڈینگی_  refers basically to dengue fever. Subsequently, it is also commonly used in Urdu to name the virus which causes the disease, and sometimes to name the very species of mosquito which is guilty of its transmission. 


The text goes as follows: 

With the very arrival of the rainy season موسمِ برسات کی آمد کے ساتھ ہی 

in the spread of dengue fever ڈینگی بخار کے پھیلاؤ میں


there has been a rise اضافہ ہو گیا ہے۔
In order to escape the domestic mosquito (dengue) گھریلو مچھر (ڈینگی) سے بچنے کے لئے 
it's necessary to define (or localize) it (first). ضروری ہے کہ اس کی نشاندہی کی جائے۔
Dengue is caused by the bites of a dangerous species of a black-and-white-striped domestic mosquito.
 ڈینگی کالی اور سُفید دھاریوں والے ایک خطرناک قسم کے گھریلو مچھر کے کاٹنے سے ہوتا ہے۔

Let us take a look at the logical object (not the grammatical one) in the first sentence: 
dengue fever ڈینگی بخار;
The second one: domestic mosquito (dengue) (گھریلو مچّھر (ڈینگی۔
And now the third one: Dengue ڈینگی.


It is obvious that the topic of the first and the third sentence is dengue (fever).
Now, the second one provides us with a choice between the mosquito and the disease itself.

I hope it's clear that it's the dengue (fever) which is being characterized, however the author of this text isn't precise enough to distinguish between the cause and effect. 
​


----------



## Faylasoof

teaboy said:


> Sorry -- didn't mean to blind you!
> 
> Here's the whole paragraph -- and the ad is about dealing with water sources of mosquitoes:
> 
> 
> موسم برسات کی آمد کے ساتھ ہی ڈینگی  بخار کے پھیلاؤ میں اضافہ ہو گیا ہے۔ گھریلو مچھر (ڈینگی) سے بچنے کے  لۓ ضروری ہے کہ اس کی نشاندہی کی جاۓ۔ ڈینگی کالی اور سفید دھاریوں والے ایک  خطرناک قسم کے گھریلو مچھر کے کانٹے سے ہوتا ہے۔​


 
The way I understand it, in the above the نشاندہی _nishaan dehii_ refers to the dengue  mosquito itself and we need to concentrate only on the second and third sentences. The first is adding info as to what is going on and provides a background to the current situation.

The second is:        گھریلو مچھر (ڈینگی) سے بچنے کے  لۓ ضروری ہے کہ اس کی نشاندہی کی جاۓ 
_                          To be protected from the (dengue) domestic mosquito it is important / essential to describe it ( use of 'describe' in English is better than 'point out' = _نشاندہی _nishaan dehii__).
_
The third is adding info for the second:     ڈینگی کالی اور سفید دھاریوں والے ایک  خطرناک قسم کے گھریلو مچھر کے کانٹے سے ہوتا ہے
_Dengue is caused by the "bite" of a dangerous black and white striped domestic mosquito_ / _dangerous domestic mosquito_ _with_ _black and white stripes_.

یعنی یہاں مچھر نشان دادہ ہے، یعنی اس خطر ناك مچھر كی نشاندہی كی جا رہی ہے 
Meaning, here the mosquito is the one described (pointed out), i.e. this dangerous mosquito is being described (pointed out)


----------



## teaboy

Is it just me, or is this a poorly put-together sentence?  

What other words have the _dihii_ ending? What is its origin?


----------



## Qureshpor

It could be a case of sentences being somewhat ambiguous or perhaps more so that marrish SaaHib and I need to go back to school!! And how dreadful would *that *be!

"dihii" in case you think is connected to "yoghurt" and hence the Dingi's attraction to it... actually comes from the Persian verb "daadan" with its root being "dih".

javaab-dih ....javaab-dihii is one further example that comes to mind.


----------



## marrish

teaboy said:


> Is it just me, or is this a poorly put-together sentence?
> 
> What other words have the _dihii_ ending? What is its origin?


I hope we can adjourn the perspective of going back to school because of the ambiguity of the subject-word I was speaking about in the previous post... I am still not sure as to the interpretation of Faylasoof SaaHib, more context would definitely help.

The sentences, viewed separately, are sound.


To add to Qureshpor SaaHib's post, -dihii (also pronounced as -dehii) is the verbal noun which means an act of giving; more examples: _rishwat-dihii, fareb-dihii, panaah-dihii.
_


----------



## marrish

It would be interesting to know your translation of this sentence, too, teaboy.


----------



## teaboy

Well, after reading and re-reading it as well as all of your inputs, I suddenly could see that it refers to the mosquito, not to the disease, and this is what I came up with:
To be protected from the domestic mosquito (dengue), it  is necessary that it be described. Dengue [fever] comes from the stinger of the black and  white striped mosquito, a dangerous type of mosquito.

(Not the most graceful translation. I know )


----------



## teaboy

QURESHPOR said:


> It could be a case of sentences being somewhat ambiguous or perhaps more so that marrish SaaHib and I need to go back to school!! And how dreadful would *that *be!
> 
> "dihii" in case you think is connected to "yoghurt" and hence the Dingi's attraction to it... actually comes from the Persian verb "daadan" with its root being "dih".
> 
> javaab-dih ....javaab-dihii is one further example that comes to mind.





marrish said:


> I hope we can adjourn the perspective of going back to school because of the ambiguity of the subject-word I was speaking about in the previous post... I am still not sure as to the interpretation of Faylasoof SaaHib, more context would definitely help.
> 
> The sentences, viewed separately, are sound.
> 
> 
> To add to Qureshpor SaaHib's post, -dihii (also pronounced as -dehii) is the verbal noun which means an act of giving; more examples: _rishwat-dihii, fareb-dihii, panaah-dihii.
> _



So how would you translate jawaab-dihii, rishwat-dihii, fareb-dihii and panaah-dihii?


----------



## Faylasoof

teaboy said:


> Is it just me, or is this a poorly put-together sentence?
> 
> What other words have the _dihii_ ending? What is its origin?


 If you wish, you can open a thread for *-dihii suffix*! We can discuss more about it there!


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> I hope we can adjourn the perspective of going  back to school because of the ambiguity of the subject-word I was  speaking about in the previous post... I am still not sure as to the  interpretation of Faylasoof SaaHib, more context would definitely help.
> 
> The sentences, viewed separately, are sound.
> 
> 
> To add to Qureshpor SaaHib's post, -dihii (also pronounced as -dehii) is  the verbal noun which means an act of giving; more examples: _rishwat-dihii, fareb-dihii, panaah-dihii.
> _


 marrish Saahib, I think we all agree that there is  ambiguity here but as I see it, the main point would be to avoid getting  dengue fever which means avoiding the right or rather the wrong kind of  mosquito! This is why I feel that it is the mosquito that needs to be  identified / pointed out:  


Faylasoof said:


> .....
> The second is:        گھریلو مچھر (ڈینگی) سے بچنے کے  لۓ ضروری ہے کہ اس کی نشاندہی کی جاۓ
> _                          To be protected from the (dengue) domestic mosquito it is important / essential to describe it ( use of 'describe' in English is better than 'point out' = _نشاندہی _nishaan dehii__).
> _
> The third is adding info for the second:     ڈینگی کالی اور سفید دھاریوں والے ایک  خطرناک قسم کے گھریلو مچھر کے کانٹے سے ہوتا ہے
> _Dengue is caused by the "bite" of a dangerous black and white striped domestic mosquito_ / _dangerous domestic mosquito_ _with_ _black and white stripes_.


... and that is why I said this:


Faylasoof said:


> ......
> یعنی یہاں مچھر نشان دادہ ہے، یعنی اس خطر ناك مچھر كی نشاندہی كی جا رہی ہے
> Meaning, here the mosquito is the one described (pointed out), i.e. this dangerous mosquito is being described (pointed out)


 But no harm in having a difference of opinion! It certainly could have been better written!


----------

